# RAW @ The Rez 2009-10-08



## WoodCore (Oct 8, 2009)

Awesome rip this evening gentlemen! :beer:

Although it's been some 4+ months since I last rode with Rueler, I'm glad we finally got together and rolled this afternoon.  I had a great ride and really enjoyed the opportunity to chase you and your speedy bike out on the trails. In the process of trying to follow and keep up I definitely pushed myself a little bit tonight and that is good! Regardless, we rolled a ton of fun stuff and I gained a ton of confidence in my riding skills. 

Here's the GPS Data 

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=639

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=2&t=639&w=0

Great to ride with you again Scott and as always it's a pleasure Greg, just hope we didn't beat you up to badly tonight!


----------



## rueler (Oct 8, 2009)

I enjoyed tonight's ride a ton!! Definitely good to get back out with both of you guys. Woodcore has progressed a ton since the last time I rode with him...much faster and smoother. Impressive to watch...and Greg was right with us the whole night. Good pace throughout, other than when we were messing around on rollers or that ladder bridge thingy...Hope we can get out again soon!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 8, 2009)

rueler said:


> I.Hope we can get out again soon!



Look forward to it!


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

*Cyborgs!*

Had a really awesome ride with the cyborgs last evening. Holy crap. :blink: That was an ass kicker. I know I was screwed when we started the climb and rueler and WoodCore were off like jackrabbits up the hill. I pedaled my ass off, but drifted back a bit. Once up on the ridge I was able to hang the whole ride pretty much. Had a lot of fun scrambling up and over little rock features following Scott's line. The downhills were intense. WoodCore was right on Scott's tail and attacking little slots and descents with barely any hesitation. The ride was a perfect blend of sessioning and pedaling, and when we pedaled it was 100% balls out ripping. The only downfall (literally) was the last stretch that parallels the paved path. I came over a log pile and squarely planted my front wheel into a straight rock right after it. Given the ludicrous pace, stopping dead like that resulted in a monster OTB. And as many of you know no soft landings at the Rez. Wailed my right shoulder and outside of my leg on the rocks. :-x Still, an awesome ride and I look forward to chasing the bionic duo through the forest again soon.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

*Some pics*

*A blurry WoodCore after a roller:*





(actually kinda apropos as he looked like this to me the whole ride... :lol: )

*rueler tackling the ladder roller:*


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

Did anyone else hit that ladder roller?

It looks like someone added some branches / rocks to the top of it to make the entry onto it easier.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Did anyone else hit that ladder roller?



I'm sure there have been others...


----------



## rueler (Oct 9, 2009)

that ladder was hit as is...we didn't do anything to the entryway. Not sure if anyway else has. It appeared the same to me since I've only ridden the Rez about 10 times and usually don't pay things too much attention there.


----------



## rueler (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a question...What was the avg rolling speed of this ride?


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

rueler said:


> Just a question...What was the avg rolling speed of this ride?



78 MPH.

Definitely.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2009)

rueler said:


> that ladder was hit as is...we didn't do anything to the entryway. Not sure if anyway else has. It appeared the same to me since I've only ridden the Rez about 10 times and usually don't pay things too much attention there.



Didn't mean to imply that you guys did anything. The last time I was there, about a month ago there was nothing built up infront of the ladder. In the pic Greg posted it looks like someone piled some deadfall to make it easier to get onto the ladder, which is a good thing! The approach for that thing sucked without it.


----------



## Trev (Oct 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> 78 MPH.
> 
> Definitely.




Explains the blurry woodcore picture...  and the saw dust behind Greg's tires on the ladder...


----------



## Trev (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Didn't mean to imply that you guys did anything. .




I love e-chats, everyone always has to be sure to clause everything so that it isn't perceived incorrectly.

BTW - Tim, this is sarcastic, I didn't mean to imply anything other. 

Much love


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2009)

Trev said:


> and the saw dust behind Greg's tires on the ladder...



That was Scotty, not me....


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 9, 2009)

rueler said:


> Just a question...What was the avg rolling speed of this ride?



I can't remember off the top of my head but will post it up later this evening.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Didn't mean to imply that you guys did anything. The last time I was there, about a month ago there was nothing built up infront of the ladder. In the pic Greg posted it looks like someone piled some deadfall to make it easier to get onto the ladder, which is a good thing! The approach for that thing sucked without it.





Trev said:


> I love e-chats, everyone always has to be sure to clause everything so that it isn't perceived incorrectly.



yeah, when i hit that, the approach was littered with landmines, man eating tigers and required a 30 foot jump to get onto the ladder.


----------



## Trev (Oct 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> That was Scotty, not me....



You guys are twins!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 10, 2009)

rueler said:


> Just a question...What was the avg rolling speed of this ride?



According to the GPS data It came in at 6.1 mph. Keep in mind that average includes the time spent during the ride fooling around on the rocks and such so it's probably a bit on the slow side. Greg and I averaged 6.6 mph on our last ride at the Rez on a similar loop with minimal play breaks last week and seeing how we definitely rode quite a bit faster this week I wouldn't doubt our rolling average speed was well above 7 mph. The last half of the ride our speed was consistently around 10 mph and peaked at 27 mph which IMHO is pretty damn fast on MTB in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Trev (Oct 12, 2009)

I hit the Rez once this year, with the Biker's Edge gang one raining Monday night in late June/Early July. Our rolling mph was 'ludicrous speed'.. and I played the roll of a lemming who just did and went wherever the guy in front of me went..  without looking or thinking.

I don't remember much, except knowing that if I didn't keep up I'd be lost... lol.. soo sad but true..  and they'll leave ya there... lol.. no shit.

Love to get out and check the rez out again.. and actually look around.. and see things 

Try to get in for next run..


----------

